# Victoria Pavillions / Winter Gardens with permission, January 2012



## sj9966 (Jan 23, 2012)

We were lucky enough to get the chance to visit this great old theatre, built in 1897 and closed in 1977.

It's currently under restoration using funding based entirely on donations.

We had a good few hours inside, left to our own devices whilst the volunteers were working away.

Here's a few pics

Visited with Rusty, Andre, Critical Mass, Chardmeister & D-Kay, met Scrappy, Blueink & Fanny Cradock outside, many thanks again for setting up the visit :thumb

#1




#2




#3




#4




#5




#6




#7




#8


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 23, 2012)

Beautiful building, and the light is lush! I know it's a matter if taste but I love the wide angle stuff! What an opportunity. I hope it's loved for many more years!


----------



## johno23 (Jan 23, 2012)

Awesome old place,nicely captured

Pleased to note that it is being restored,a credit to all concerned in its restoration


----------



## Walshy (Jan 24, 2012)

What an awesome place !
Not many, if any around like that these days ...


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jan 24, 2012)

that is stunning! what part of the country is this in,,fantastic photos.


----------



## cuboard (Jan 24, 2012)

Nice set of shot man this place looks stunning, well done for getting in there!


----------



## eclectic_fence (Jan 24, 2012)

What a stunning building, can't believe it would ever get closed, any idea why it was? Glad it is getting restored though. Great report/pictures.


----------



## scribble (Jan 24, 2012)

Amazing detail. I love the mosaic floors.


----------



## Grumpy (Jan 27, 2012)

This place is well worth a visit and the volunteers are doing an excellent job. 

Don't know if you did it but the basement/cellars are well worth a look, bit flooded down there last time I went down, someone had been aquiring the lead off the roof.


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 27, 2012)

Beautiful detailing in this place! 

Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 27, 2012)

Loving that place!


----------



## Priority 7 (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow thats awesome bud lovely shots too...


----------

